# Advice needed for beginner Christmas set



## T. Avery (Jan 8, 2014)

Hi all. Brand new here. I had a train set as a child 40 years ago, but haven't done anything since then.

My wife and I have decided that we'd like to have a train set under the tree each year. So, I'm looking for an inexpensive set, but one that's still good quality and looks good. I know, asking the world.

I've been doing a ton of reading and searching, and it seems that many folks think that On30 is better for under the tree than HO.

A couple of sets I've found that I'm considering are the Bachmann Spectrum Glenbrook Valley (#25015), and the Athearn Iron Horse CN (Diesel HO). I like the Glenbrook over the Santa's Express because it's more realistic. The dedicated Christmas trains with the candy canes etc are just too over the top for me. The Athearn is Canadian, which is nice.

The Athearn seems like it's higher quality, but the Bachmann has the better look (I'd rather have a steam engine). Another problem with the Athearn is the HO. But the youtube videos on it are very positive. I can't any discussion on the Glenbrook Valley at all. Could be a piece of crap, but it says Spectrum, and that's supposedly ok.

Any thoughts and comments would be appreciated, box sets and brands I haven't considered, corrections on any statements I've made that you'd disagree with, etc. I know this isn't quite the same requirements as many of you here with the fancy dedicated layouts.

PS: Any Canadians out there have some goto spots for ordering online? Most places seem to be in the US, with killer shipping costs.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

On30 is basically O gauge (aka scale) sized train on HO gauged track. Don't rule out traditional O scale. Postwar Lionel O gauge items can be found relatively inexpensive and are very durable. Mine survived me as a youngster and still work. They were built to last. More often than not a bit of TLC and they'll function for many more years. I'm not knocking modern stuff, but I like the simplicity of the older pieces. You could even consider American Flyer S scale, it's between O and HO. It runs on 2 rail track, is plentiful and reasonably priced. Compare here http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=15015 you have lots of choices.


Carl


----------



## Howard1975 (Jan 6, 2014)

Hello T. Avery, welcome to the forum.

First of all, I would like to mention looking at the pictures I found online, they both look like nice train sets. But to be honest, I don't have any knowledge about the quality of those On30 Bachmann sets, so I'll allow other modelers to give their experiences. I'm assuming it's a decent product, but I don't know for sure. 

I do know Athearn makes a quality product. I've always been satisfied with my Athearn purchases. 

I have a few questions for you. Will you have any small kids that will be operating the trains? I ask this because kids can sometimes be rough. Some trains (especially certain HO) have fragile parts that can easily break off. If you are concerned with this, you might want to also consider Lionel type trains (the 3 rail O scale stuff), or G scale (like LGB), or perhaps S (American Flyer). 

If you will not have any young kids operating the trains, then you have more choices. 

Also if you are willing to look, there are also many used model trains out there. Sometimes you can find a nice train set, at a good value. Another option is to buy individual items, they can be from different manufacturers, which gives you a lot more freedom to choose what you like. If you are near a good hobby shop, they can help you put together a nice package. Certainly it's easier to pick a complete train set, because you have everything needed to get going in a single box. But you have fewer choices. 

For instance, both sets (appear) to come with the same brand track, which happens to be Bachmann EZ track. Nothing wrong with it, if you are just making a simple oval under the tree. But I have heard from some people, they don't like the switches much. 

Second, you might find a particular locomotive you love, but it's never been included in a complete train set. Most model trains are sold as individual products. 

For instance, I have track from one brand, power pack is a second brand, my locomotives are various brands, and so are my freight cars. You can mix and match stuff, as long as they are compatible. 

But anyway, it's your choice. It is a hobby after all. 

Have fun and good luck.

Howard


----------



## T. Avery (Jan 8, 2014)

I'll check into the S, see if I can find a low priced kit.

Forgot to mention the no kids part. Just a cat in the house, but not too worried that she'd go after the train. So fragility isn't an issue.

I considered piece mealing something together, but a set seemed the most inexpensive route.

The EZ track seemed a strength, sturdy and would pack away well after Christmas each year.

Thanks for the welcome and the quick replies.


----------



## Howard1975 (Jan 6, 2014)

Sounds like a good plan. You should be able to pick up an used American Flyer set, without spending too much money. Maybe $50 dollars and up for a small used set, based on a quick look at eBay. Bigger or New sets will cost more money. Both "American Models" and "S Helper Service" also make new S scale trains, along with "American Flyer". By the way, "S Helper Service" is now a part of M.T.H. Electric Trains since 2012; while 'American Flyer" has been a part of the Lionel Company since 1967. 

Howard


----------



## T. Avery (Jan 8, 2014)

I checked out the S stuff, but I don't think it's a good fit for me. Hard to find, especially with the limited number of places us Canadians can order from. The used stuff on ebay I just don't think I have the expertise to distinguish good from bad.

I'm now leaning to an entry level DCC, saw some MTH and Bachmann HO kits that looked and sounded pretty cool.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Not sure in Canada, but the most popular scale here in the States is HO. Items are plentiful as are manufacturers producing them. They are also very inexpensive compared to the bigger scales, but still offer decent detail. And they can be found with all the elctronics, sounds, etc. If I wasn't so deep into colecting vintage American Flyer, I probably would be into the HO. I still have some, so maybe I'll get back into that too.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Get a O scale set from MTH. They have a great product, and the details are wonderful.. HO, IMO, is just too small for a layout under the tree. I've had G scale, HO scale, 027 scale, and S scale under the tree, and the 0 or S seems to be a nice fit.


----------



## T. Avery (Jan 8, 2014)

The MTH O sets look great, but a bit out of my budget range I'm afraid. I can do $150, 200 tops, and I'm seeing $300+ for them.


----------



## Howard1975 (Jan 6, 2014)

Hopefully you can find a nice set, at a good price. You might be able to get a Lionel O gauge set in your price range. Or a Bachmann On30 set, or a regular HO scale set.


----------



## ZebraCakez (Mar 26, 2011)

How about these? (All are O scale)

$150:
http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Lionel-O-Pennsylvania-Flyer-Freight-Train-Set-p/lio-6-30174.htm

$200:
http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Lionel-O-UP-Overland-Flyer-Freight-Train-Set-p/lio-6-30188.htm

$250
http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/MTH-O-30-4208-0-PRR-4-6-0-Steam-Freight-Set-p/mth-30-4208-0.htm


Any one of those will be a good choice, they are all high quality pieces. There are TONS of options out there in that price range. Look around and see what you like, what speaks to you.

At $150 it seems to me like the Pennsylvania Flyer is right up your alley, and it won't strain the budget (it will last forever, too, very durable). It is also very easy to expand upon that set if you wish with more track or cars. It's a fantastic starting point.


----------



## T. Avery (Jan 8, 2014)

Ended up buying the Bachmann DCC set, turns out the wife likes the smaller size. And she loved the look and sound of the steam engine. And that allows me to add a diesel and extra track down the line.

Thanks again.


----------

